# Solved my snail problem.



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well I solved it by putting a yoyo botia in the tank, he has been eating the snails and has really kept the population under control, about 95% less snails, though I would probably have to do some drastic cleaning to really get rid of all of them. But at least now there are so few snails I hardly notice them.


----------

